# Drawer Front design (I'm stuck)



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

I've turned my son's closet into a wardrobe, only piece left to do is build the drawer faces and paint them. It's been over a week now, I'm stuck on the design for the faces. So here are some pictures of the room drawer pulls. The cabinet is painted white, the faces she wants painted brown. There are 10 drawer faces and four cabinet doors. There is no face frame to the cabinet. Its set in to the rough opening like a door with casing covering the transition to drywall. 
There is no drawer hardware here, just boxes inside boxes. I cut 1"x28" strips of white Wilsonart laminate to set inside the the cabinet for the drawers to glide on. The drawer sides extend about 1/4 below the front, back and bottom of the drawer, to act as runners on the laminate. There is about 1/8"-1/4" play side to side between the drawers and the cabinet. 

One idea is just 3/4" plywood rectangles with ~1/4" gap between. 
I thought of using more v-grove board like I used to make the ship but my wife veto'd that idea. Too bad since it's been outside a couple of years so it's quite split and weathered. I thought it would have been a good look but she wants it painted pretty. 

anyway, what other ideas do y'all have?

thanks
Everend


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Popular really make great drawer fronts and it paints GREAT, reasonably priced


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Plus 1 what John said.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Poplar is pretty easy to get up here where I live so I wind up using it a lot.


----------



## CamoJoe (Aug 19, 2015)

It's already too late to decide. The wive's tend to have the final say-so. Which is not such a bad thing anyways. So, go ask her what she's got in mind. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

CamoJoe said:


> It's already too late to decide. The wive's tend to have the final say-so. Which is not such a bad thing anyways. So, go ask her what she's got in mind.


She said just do it. 
Do what? 
"Finish it so I can put clothes in it, you said this would take three days!"

She doesn't have an imagination for this, she just knows if what I show her is what she doesn't want.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

She asked again when I would finish, I suggested she find picture online of what she thinks would look good. She showed me a photo of 3/4" raised panel oak cabinet door.

Not really what I was thinking.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Drawer front*

About this


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

How about something similar to the drawer fronts in the third photo - a plywood slab with molding applied around the circumference? That way the two pieces would match.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

tomp913 said:


> How about something similar to the drawer fronts in the third photo - a plywood slab with molding applied around the circumference? That way the two pieces would match.


 That is where my thoughts were going too however that dresser is being replaced by the wardrobe so I can get more creative.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Semipro said:


> About this


 There's an idea, instead of bead board I could cut v-grooves in it to match the ship bed.


----------

